# wood front porch steps



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Dlhein
Nice looking porch, what is going to happen to the concrete piers, is he going to chip them back for the stringers? 
You could also add another few rows of brick to make up the space and to support the stringers also. are you going to install posts and rails?


----------



## dlhein (May 11, 2008)

Actually, he is going to cut away part of those footings for the stringers. But he can't cut them away to make the stringers exactly normal. I'm going to plant small shrubs on either side when he's done to hide them. Huge, aren't they? That was my husband's handy work 20+ years ago. Now he was the kind who ONLY thought about structure and function and to heck with aesthetics.  ha ha. Additional bricks won't be necessary the way he's doing it. He's doing 4 stringers and attaching everything really well. And, no, we aren't doing railings. I realize that technically we should by code, but I'm hoping the argument that they were never there on this 83 year old house will work. Or that I've seen dozens of porch steps on newer homes than ours with 4 and 5 steps in our town with no railings. Because of the position of the posts for the porch, it would be really hard to figure a way to put a railing and have it look good. And I think it would look silly for two short steps. So what do you think about my original question? Do you think I should have the carpenter make the treads wider so the steps will at least be even with the logs for the flower bed on the right side? Thanks.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Will the 1st step start on the walkway? 
And if he did make the steps wider, how will he cut the stringers? Because there will not be any meat left in the stringer I suppose. Will he be making box beams and stacking them? 
And as for wider then 12" steps I usually make wider steps for shorter riser's, its easier on your legs & knee's .
and an answer to your first question . I think either way will look good. Bob


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

What is the run (length ) from the front of the logs to the front of the rim board and the rise (height) from the brick to the top of the deck? just curious.


----------

